# MRI billing pelvic and sacroiliac area



## Anduiza05 (May 5, 2010)

Our Radiology manager is asking if we can code an MRI exam of the pelvic area and the sacroiliac area and bill 72195 twice with a modifier 59?  

I am not sure if we can bill this code twice because it is in the same area.

Please help.

Theresa


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 6, 2010)

This is the guideline we use from CSI:
You should report exams of the sacrum and sacroiliac joints with a pelvis MRI code (72195-72197).
Because the study was “without contrast,” choose 72195 (Magnetic resonance [e.g., proton] imaging, pelvis; without contrast material).
One pelvis code should cover both the sacrum and coccyx MRI.Does that help?


----------



## Anduiza05 (May 6, 2010)

Yes this helps do you know where I can I print out some general rules regarding the billing of these two areas? 

Theresa


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 11, 2010)

Google CPT codes MRI and you will find worthy answers from trusty sources to print out.


----------

